# Chiara Schoras - °ARD Der Hochzeitswalzer° Stills - 13X



## DerVinsi (22 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## krawutz (25 Okt. 2008)

Die Frau seh ich mir mit viel mehr Vergnügen an, als die vielen gleichaussehenden und glattgespachtelten Tausendschönchen.


----------

